# Liners



## Hedge Shark (May 13, 2015)

So I just adopted a two year old male and trying to correct mistakes the former owner was making without too much shock to Herbert...he was using yesterday's news cat litter which is made of recycled paper pellets.. Herbert seems to like it but I don't know if it's great.. I am interested in fleece /corduroy liners but since I will soon get a bigger cage, I don't want to invest in custom made yet... I hear people talking about making their own.. But I am not exactly crafty.. Help please!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Liners don't have to be fancy!  If you want to get a length of fleece from a fabric store or just get a fleece blanket from Walmart, you can cut it to the size of your cage & use that. Once you have a bigger cage, you can splurge on some nicer, multi-layer liners from someone who sells them.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Exactly as Lilysmommy says! We make our own, hit up the local fabric store for a couple of metres (or yards, depending on where you are!) and cut to the right size, sew two pieces together if you want and **POOF** instant liner! Just make sure to get anti-pill/no-pill fleece so teeny toes don't get stuck, and if sewing make sure there are no loose threads. So cheap and easy you'll never regret the switch, then when you get a bigger cage, make more and re-use your original fleece for something else.


----------



## Hedge Shark (May 13, 2015)

thank you, I was worried about cutting it down to size because I didn't know if it left frayed edges which could catch his toes..


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As long as you use fleece you don't have to worry about fraying edges. If you use any other fabric you will need to hem it.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You can double or even triple layer the fleece for extra comfort. No sewing needed.

Anti-pill fleece is best, make sure you launder it first before cutting and placing in the cage. (Any fabric should be washed first before it goes in the cage to get the residue from the manufacturing process off of it). There are different weights of fleece, so you may want to go lighter for warm weather and thicker for the cold. 
It's good to have a plain light color in case for sick days, to see the color of any unusual poo, pee or to check if your hedgie is bleeding. 
Make sure you wash in unscented detergent and you can use a little white vinegar or just a teeny bit of unscented fabric softener in the rinse.


----------

